# Which animal crossing game is your favourite?



## Dander (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay first, which one was your favourite?

Second, assuming you have never played any game from the series, which one would be the best?


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 25, 2012)

Population Growing. It was the first ever game I played and of course the first ever AC game I played. It's been quite special to me, and it held some happy memories, so yeah. xD


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't played the original yet but I'd say city folk was my favorite cause it had all the elements from wild world plus more... except, they ruined the animals speech by making them repeat stuff!


----------



## Anna (Jan 26, 2012)

I think Population growing was my favourite because it was the first one and I love everything about it, but I spent most time on Wild World.


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

I spent 1000+ hours on city folk... Lifeless much?


----------



## Drakeon (Jan 29, 2012)

My favorite is without a doubt Wild World. It's what got me into the franchise in the first place!

The feeling i got when playing it was just unlike any other.
I felt peaceful yet excited when playing.
I didn't get that feeling from City Folk, nor from the original when i tried it.

Also i just think the way they made both Wild World and City Folk suit the DS better than a single screen.
City Folk should've been more like the original, instead of trying to be Wild World.

I ALWAYS started my day with doing my daily objectives, and i always looked forward to doing them again the next day.

I didn't do that with City Folk. Sure, it may have been cause it's not portable, therefore i can't take it with me and save time, but the point still stands.

Overall, Wild World was the one for me, and i still have it!
The 3DS version i'd like to see though, definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

Drakeon said:


> My favorite is without a doubt Wild World. It's what got me into the franchise in the first place!
> 
> The feeling i got when playing it was just unlike any other.
> I felt peaceful yet excited when playing.
> ...



AC3DS Will be my favorite. Wild World also got me into the franchise. It was so fun playing early in the morning & Late at night and you could play wherever! City Folk didn't give me that feel, but its still my fav


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with Kip, even though I've never played city folk.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 2, 2012)

I like City Folk the best, and I have played them all.  I am hoping that will be replaced by 3ds, because my husband likes to watch the tv often, reducing my ability to play CF.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Feb 2, 2012)

WW is the first one I played then I heard of CF and got it and 3DS will probally be my favorite.


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 3, 2012)

ACWW is definitely my favorite. First AC I ever got and I love the portability of it. Not being limited to only play at home.
That's why I'm so extremely excited for AC3DS

I mkiss ACCF though... I still have ACGC and I play it every now and then, but I had lots of memories with ACCF. 2008-2010 were fun with this game </3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2012)

I enjoyed all of them, but I'd say WW and CF are tied with me. I spent a lot more time on them than I did the GC version.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 4, 2012)

ACCF is my favorite.
I like Gamecude version more than Wildworld.
Hoping that AC3D has the best parts from every past AC game.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 4, 2012)

I loved ac game cube, but I have very little memory of it. 
I also love city folk, but I've just about ran out of things to do...It's so sad.
I can't wait for AC3ds, it looks really fun!


----------



## Weenam (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi...........
I like City Folk the best, and I have played them all. I am hoping that will be replaced by 3ds, because my husband likes to watch the tv often, reducing my ability to play CF.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite is CF, but when the new game comes out that will be my favorite.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

City Folk is my favorite... Not because it's the only game in the series i've played, or anything... 

but I'm sure AC3DS will be able to top it!


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 13, 2012)

Memory Anemone said:


> City Folk is my favorite... Not because it's the only game in the series i've played, or anything...
> 
> but I'm sure AC3DS will be able to top it!



It will.


----------



## Maarten707 (Mar 14, 2012)

City Folk! I have WW but I don't like it!


----------



## Yokie (Mar 14, 2012)

City Folk. Since it has much more than Wild World and I have yet to play the GameCube one.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2012)

The original Animal Crossing. The one that started it all..


----------

